# [SOLVED] Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)



## trucanadian (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't delete a large file on my vista pc. It is not a critical file. It was a video I was making and i think i stopped it partway through because it looked like there was some problems. Anyways, as i click delete, it doesn't even 'discover' the file. The bar comes up saying it's deleting but nothing ever loads or progresses beyond that point. It's also on an external hard drive and now it's constantly running at full capacity and every screen load is groggy and slow. I tried deleting by command prompt but it was unsuccessful. No error message on cmd. The deleting process just stalls and would continue on infinitely. Any way I can delete this file? The only way I can currently think of is tranfering all 500 GB (with the exception of this file) to another hard drive, reformatting, then transfering back. I would strongly prefer not to do this. Any suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

Have you tried rebooting, then deleting? If the file is still in use or caught in a loop, rebooting should free it up.

How much free space is left on the external drive, and have you defragged it lately?


----------



## trucanadian (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

Yes of course i've rebooted the computer and turned the thing off. About 25 GB free. I'll try defraging now.

On a side note, why was this moved to windows xp. I said in my post I was using vista -- although I suppose the harddrive doesn't care whether i'm using vista or xp.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

It was moved from the General Security forum. You have XP listed as your OS under your name. I'll move it to the Vista forum.


----------



## trucanadian (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

no defragging didn't work either,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

How to delete stubborn files: *http://www.softwarepatch.com/tips/howto-delete-xp.html* (XP, but also applies to Vista)

Delete file after rebooting: *http://www.emco.is/products/move-on-boot/features.php* (Vista-compatible)

25GB is a little low for free space on a 500GB drive. Windows works most efficiently when there is at least 15% free space (75GB in your case), especially when video editing where large temp files need to be created and accessed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

When you tried via command prompt, did you 
- make sure file attributes were -h -s -r
- run cmd/DOS prompt at an elevated administrative level
- take ownership of the file via takeown (although if FAT32, may not be necessary)
- change file permission settings (FAT32 same)
- make sure the file was not "in use"

- did you try to log on to the hidden admin account?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mitekberea (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

File Assassin from malwarebytes.com works pretty good for these type issues. We use it all the time in our shop.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/fileassassin.php

Mike


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

You might be able to delete it from in safe mode.


----------



## trucanadian (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

I tried takeown and it worked. Thank you very much jcgriff2. I don't know why and error didn't just pop up beforehand telling me i didn't have permission.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't delete file (Yes i tried command prompt)*

Hi - 

Thanks for posting back w/ solution. I am glad to hear that takeown worked for you.

Have a good weekend.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

